# Unembossed Half Gallon jar - Cleaned Up



## jaroadshow (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi : Here are pictures of the jar all cleaned up.  It is a ground top, has a horizontal seam at the shoulder and I don't have a lid. I have to assume any embossing would have been on the lid.Anyone recognize this jar ??Would really appreciate any help. Thanks jaroadshow[attachment=IMG_5258.JPG]


----------



## jaroadshow (Jan 7, 2015)

Here are a couple more pictures of the half gallon jar. I personally have never seen this type of jar before and would love to know what it is. Very unusual lip treatment.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

Well jaroadshow,  I have worked on molds for a lot of jars and I do not know how that horizontal seam below the finish, was made.  The jar has to have been made on an automatic bottle machine, in the press and blow process.  That seam had to be picked up in the parison forming Blank Mold.  If it was done there the seam wouldn't blow out like we see it in the picture - so that tells me the seam had to be made in the final blow in the mold.  But if that were so, there would have to be vertical seams on the glass that come up over that shoulder mark - but your pictures do not show that.It is a : BottleMystery at this point.   Thanks for showing it - please tell me if there are mold seams in that shoulder area.  A big question for today.   RED Matthews


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 23, 2015)

Many questions, few answers. In the last shoulder picture you can see that the side seams go over the shoulder and all the way to the lip. That should happen on a smooth lipped jar. I know that Ball had many jars that showed an extra shoulder seam as they tried different machines for their operations, Some had offset seams from the shoulder to the neck. The shoulder seams turn up on Balll Mason shoulder seals to Ball (drop A) Mason's bead seal jars. I always thought all of this was part of going from shoulder to bead seals (like sheepshead jars) but they were all smooth lipped jars. Maybe the best guess on this jar is a glass liner for a tin wrapped kerosene jar. They had metal tops with spouts and fill caps that were attached without threads on the glass lip. There were fruit jars without side embossings and with embossed lids and a clamp but most had base embossings as well. I guess you can pick the answer you like best.


----------



## jaroadshow (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank You very much for the response. Appreciate your input and time. jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Red : I am attaching a couple more pictures to show the vertical seam. Thanks jaroadshow


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2015)

It looks like a normal bead neck with the threads ground off to me. The 4 piece mold makes me wonder a little though.


----------

